
Show HN: Mark Ferrari's “Living Worlds” dynamic pixel art scenes now on iOS - iangilman
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/living-worlds-mark-ferrari/id1371140984
======
huhtenberg
You should probably mention if Mark Ferrari is involved with this project or
if it's just an unsolicited 1.99-a-pop "homage".

PS. Judging by his homepage, it looks like he is -
[http://www.markferrari.com/](http://www.markferrari.com/)

------
asdkhadsj
What is this? A wallpaper? A lock screen? Just an app to view a scene?

I'd pick this up if it was a wallpaper or lock screen, but I can't seem to
figure that out.

